# Inspire Me



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Spring is here and I have #2 sock sitting on a pair of needles. In theory, I have a few more days to finish it. I think because I know the big guy won't be wearing them until fall, I'm just procrastinating.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I usually bribe myself with promises of a new exciting project once I finish something I am bored with. 
Actually, I prevent second sock syndrome entirely by having both socks working at the same time. 
Then if they are both unfinished, it doesn't seem as bad. 

This pair is STILL sitting on the needles,
and I have knit 2 other pairs and now started a sweater. 
I guess I am not in a rush to finish them because the stitch pattern is not new to me.
They are just going to have to wait in line. 








Perhaps you just need the right movie or music or audio book to hold your primary attention while you knit?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I took myself, the sock and my e smoke outside in the sunshine and the Alberta hurricane and put in an hour. My ankle hasn't healed well enough for me to use, yard work as an excuse so I'd best just bite the bullet and get it done so I can move on to something else.


----------



## commonthistle (Oct 13, 2014)

Did you ever finish them? :-D


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes did you finish them? I do what GAM does, work two socks at once.and use the same bribe. I get to do something new I get excited about in order to convince myself to finish. This happened on a knee high pair of socks I was crocheting. It happens to everyone I think at some point. ;


----------

